# Boo & the Sguirrel



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I was trying to get some nice photos of Boo to post. But a sguirrel had other ideas.Couldn't get a pic of the varmit, but I got some of Boo in action, who sure did find him interesting.

[attachment=36963:Boo_1397.jpg]

[attachment=36964:Boo_1399.jpg]

[attachment=36965:Boo_1400.jpg]

[attachment=36966:Boo_1401.jpg]

Later after the sguirrel had fled.Boo cooling it in his new sunshades.

[attachment=36967:Boo_1408.jpg]

[attachment=36968:Boo_1418.jpg]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a handsome boy :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Boo is so adorable and clean cut - I love his cut around his beard.

Hannah and Boo are both exceptional.

Boo is wondering how he can get up to that teasing squirrel :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

The pic of him poking his head through the tree is TDF!!!! :wub:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are some GREAT shots!!! Boo is one handsome man for sure! and I HAVE to ask you, what camera do you use?? Your pictures are so crisp and clear, it's amazing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Boo is too cool! Great pics and I love his shades B)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Boo looks *SO* cute!

I love that he's looking for a squirrel!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He looks so cool in his sunglasses!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Boo looks like a celebrity. How cute!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great pictures!! :aktion033: Boo is sooo darling :wub: There's no way those shades would stay on Kosmo-he'd be rubbing his face on the ground to get them off :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Boo is so handsome :wub: He looks great in his shades!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I LOVE the second one!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what great pictures of Boo! :wub: That second pic is so adorable!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup, that second pic really stole my heart, Sue. :wub: You are a great photographer! Boo is adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's my Boo, get that squirrel!!! What a cool dude :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

He is adorable!!! :wub: Great pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> [/B]


Oh, he is soooo handsome. The pictures are really great... beautifully done. I especially love the 2nd one! What a great shot that is. 

[attachment=36964:Boo_1399.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Boo is so adorable and clean cut - I love his cut around his beard.
> 
> Hannah and Boo are both exceptional.
> 
> Boo is wondering how he can get up to that teasing squirrel :biggrin:[/B]


Thank you, I do the trimming on his face. Groomers aren't allowed to touch that area. :biggrin: 




> Those are some GREAT shots!!! Boo is one handsome man for sure! and I HAVE to ask you, what camera do you use?? Your pictures are so crisp and clear, it's amazing![/B]


Thank you, my camera is a Canon Powershot A710IS. It's not an expensive camera but it works great.




> Great pictures!! :aktion033: Boo is sooo darling :wub: There's no way those shades would stay on Kosmo-he'd be rubbing his face on the ground to get them off :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Thank you Gena, Boo did try to get them off with his paws after about 5 mins. I took them off before he could start rubbing his head on the ground.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Boo is just tooooo handsome!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are great shots of Boo! I just love the one of him peeking between the trees-you need to frame that one!
I had an encounter with a squirrel today too-I went over to my mom's house today to get Perri's bath stuff ready (she has a utility sink I like to use) and I found a squirrel in there! I have no idea how it got in there, but I spent like 15 minutes trying to chase it out the doors-it was all over the place, it even jumped in the toilet at one point-so then I was chasing a soggy squirrel around the house! Just thought I'd share LOL!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

how adorable!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He is such a cutie, love the one where he is look between the tree. So sweet.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

He is one handsome boy. Love the shots. love the shades. Does he keep them on?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How cute! He looks wonderful Sue :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*yeah boo, whats that squirrel doing in your garden, check on him, but be gentle :wub: :blush: 

boo truly is a very handsome boy :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
absolutely adorable and cool! *


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments for Boo. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love the pics, so clear and sharpe........he is a little cutie~~~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw Boo, you handsome devil! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Boo looks so adorable trying to get the squirrel!! :wub: Great pictures!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Especially love the second one. Squirrels are fast.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so very very ADORABLE pictures of Smarty Boo...that second one is my fave 

Love smarty Boo and love looking at his pictures

kat


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

You DID get some *very* nice photos of Boo. And he and Wookie have the same Shades. Hope Mr or Mrs Squirrel got the hint, dog wants him. :HistericalSmiley: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Fantastic pictures! Boo is very handsome! :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> The pic of him poking his head through the tree is TDF!!!! :wub:[/B]


 oh that is my favorite too :wub: and the last one, he is such a cool boy B)


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a sweet boy Boo is! :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Too cute!!! You always take such great pictures! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Boo is Mr. Personality!! I loved looking at those pictures, please keep them coming!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those are great photos of Boo!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Those pictures are beautiful! Boo looks like one cool cat with those stunna shades on! LOL. :HistericalSmiley: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Cute pics!


----------



## Tricia (May 10, 2008)

Oh look....it's the killer tree hound :biggrin:


----------

